# Variablen übergeben



## hannes68 (13. Nov 2004)

Wie kann ich die Werte aus Variablen übergeben ?


```
String land="Bayern";
int einw=12;

String sqlstring2 = "INSERT INTO main2(Bundesland,Einw)VALUES ('land','einw')";
```

So geht ja nicht  :cry: 
Dies ist ja wichtig wenn ich später die Eingabe über JTextField abfrage


----------



## Roar (13. Nov 2004)

"bla "+ blupp+ " brabbel" + 123;


----------



## hannes68 (13. Nov 2004)

:shock:  :shock: 
Toll so einfach  :roll:


----------



## Guest (13. Nov 2004)

Arbeite lieber mit PreparedStatements

```
String query = "INSERT INTO main2(Bundesland,Einw)VALUES (?,?)";
PreparedStatement ps = connection.prepareStatement(query);
ps.setString(1, land);
ps.setInt(2, einw);
ps.executeUpdate();
...
```


----------



## ByteRix (14. Nov 2004)

Ich mach meine SQL Stats immer mit nem Stream da kannste immer problemlos anfügen und find ich auch komfortabler  und danach musst du den Stream natürlich noch in nen String umwandeln

mfg byte


----------

